# Who will be the leading scorer?



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Who will be? Howard? Lewis? or Carter?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Who will be the leading score?*

Dwight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Who will be the leading score?*

Either Howard or Vince, I can't see 'Shard getting that close. He's simply not going to have the ball as often.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Who will be the leading score?*



VanillaPrice said:


> Either Howard or Vince, I can't see 'Shard getting that close. He's simply not going to have the ball as often.


Only takes .3 seconds to shoot.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You want Dwight to be the leading scorer. I think realistically though, both he and Vince will average about 20ppg next season.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

HB said:


> You want Dwight to be the leading scorer. I think realistically though, both he and Vince will average about 20ppg next season.


Why dont show u age man? in your prime or?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think Dwight will hold this title.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

John said:


> Why dont show u age man? in your prime or?


I am too young to have 56000 posts on a message board lol


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Vince


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's going to be Vince or Dwight.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Howard 22ppg, Vince 19ppg, Lewis 18ppg.


----------



## Stan Van Gundy (Jul 15, 2009)

Dwight Howard - 23.3 PPG
Vince Carter - 20.8 PPG
Rashard Lewis - 19.8 PPG
Jameer Nelson - 15.2 PPG

I wanna say realistically that Dwight Howard will definately lead the team in scoring. But for some reason I have a feeling that Vince will suprise everyone and do it.


----------

